# New Flowerhorn



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight I caved and bought this young guy. He is about the same size as my iPhone 4s. Any idea what type he is? I Know they labelled him as a green pearl but that's not a breed just a name they made up lol.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ask mr.jacky he is the flowerhorn king


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous! Hey, question for you...where did you get the trimac originally? I'm looking for a female.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Imported from a friend. He will kill anything you try and add to his tank as your well aware lol.


----------



## Mrladidah (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice fish...


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice FH! What are you feeding him?


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine looks pretty much like yours. My friend got this home-bred from craigslist.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was from Island pets. I am feeding him a mixture of high protein pellets.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing nice fish ! 
He is one of the Zhen Zhou flowerhorn famlily mean pearl flowerhorn ! 
He Is An Old Strain Flowerhorn from 7-8 years ago called Kamalau !

In the market it's kinda rare to see this strain of Kamalau.
My God Brother used to breed them around 7 years ago and now Nobody breed that old strain anymore since most Breeders r focusing on the Newest Strain of 2013 !

However, He Is a really nice fish since he has the Power to win ur heart brother cowis ! Pump him up !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

dino said:


> ask mr.jacky he is the flowerhorn king


WOW ! Thanks so much brother dino ! 
Honestly, I'm not A King or anything la ! 
I'm just a regular person [email protected]

That's a nice fish ! 
He is one of the Zhen Zhou flowerhorn famlily mean pearl flowerhorn ! 
He Is An Old Strain Flowerhorn from 7-8 years ago called Kamalau !

In the market it's kinda rare to see this strain of Kamalau.
My God Brother used to breed them around 7 years ago and now Nobody breed that old strain anymore since most Breeders r focusing on the Newest Strain of 2013 !

However, He Is a really nice fish since he has the Power to win the owner heart ! Pump him up !


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr. Jacky Tang can you please tell if mine is a Kamalau as well?
Waiting for your professional answer.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

ray00ching said:


> Mr. Jacky Tang can you please tell if mine is a Kamalau as well?
> Waiting for your professional answer.


I think he's a little top heavy! Lol


----------

